# Draft a Foreigner?



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

In the '04 Draft, should the Bobcats draft a foreigner? There are big talents like Splitter, Pavel, and Seung-Jin, but there are also some home-grown talents such as Okafor, Gordon, Warrick, Felton etc. Will the Bobcats be tempted to draft a big talented foreigner?


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

IMO They're are four concepts behind who they will draft

Concept #1: The team is owned by Robert Johnson, founder of BET, and famously known for hiring mainly blacks. Something tells me that they'll look at a particular race.

Concept #2: Opposite of Concept #1... Actually think whats best for the team, and draft Pavel, who has the potential to be the best center in the league for many years to come (That is, when Shaq is on the Injured List.) Sure he wont be good until 3-4 years after he was drafted, but generally expansion teams aren't good for years anyways.

Concept #3: Concepts #1 and #2 put together, draft an African-American High School Player... Josh Howard. Why not Okafor? Because I feel that in the long-run, Howard can become better than Okafor, thinking 3-5 years down the road.

Concept #4: Not a bad choice, draft Emeka because he can fill seats immediatly and can play at a good level even as a rookie. Pretty much assuring that the Bobcats wont be like the Devil Rays and suck for so many years, but only now having the potential to be great (if you are not an follower of the D-Rays, you wouldnt know that they have one of the, if not the, best farm teams in the league. If they all develop then they may have too many good players)


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> IMO They're are four concepts behind who they will draft
> 
> Concept #1: The team is owned by Robert Johnson, founder of BET, and famously known for hiring mainly blacks. Something tells me that they'll look at a particular race.
> ...


this is an excellent post, nice concept i like it :rofl:


----------



## cantgetright (Jun 11, 2003)

Johnson isn't shallow enough or dumb enough to pass on a superior player because he's not black. If the best player available is black-that's who they draft. If the best player is White-that's who they draft. If the best player is Asain-that's who they draft.

You don't win games or fans by being a racist.


----------

